# Xorg e risoluzione monitor laptop

## f0llia

Ciao, ho un dell latitude d600: 

```

Product: Dell Latitude D600 laptop

Processor: Pentium-M (Banias) 1.4GHz

Display: 14.1" SXGA (1400x1050) screen

Video: ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 w/32 MB DDR

```

Vorrei aumentare un po la risoluzione del mio schermo, ma se tento di farlo in xorg.conf:

```

Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

```

La risoluzione non cambia.. resta a 1024x768 .. ( ho controllato da gnome)

Come posso fare ?

----------

## f0llia

Tra le righe di xorg.conf tra l'altro ho trovato questo:

```

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

```

Che riguarda proprio la mia scheda... eppure se lo imposto come risoluzione non c'e verso che funzioni... :Crying or Very sad: 

C'e qualcuno che magari è riuscito a sistemare la risoluzione ?

----------

## Apetrini

Le risoluzioni si impostano in base al numero di colori...

Guarda se sbadatamente hai settato i colori di default a qualcosa di diverso da 24..

Ti posto il mio pezzo di xorg.conf anche se io ho un altro portatile...

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Controlla che DefaultDepth sia settato a 24.

----------

## silian87

Ti conviene commentare questa riga:

```
# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync 
```

E mettere quello postato da Apetrini cambiando il valore massimo.

Cmq fai na ricerchetta... questa e' proporio una FAQ...

----------

## f0llia

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Le risoluzioni si impostano in base al numero di colori...
> 
> Guarda se sbadatamente hai settato i colori di default a qualcosa di diverso da 24..
> 
> Ti posto il mio pezzo di xorg.conf anche se io ho un altro portatile...
> ...

 

Credo sia tutto apposto..ecoo il mio pezzo di xorg.conf:

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Che posso fare ?

----------

## f0llia

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ti conviene commentare questa riga:
> 
> ```
> # 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode
> 
> ...

 

Quelle righe sono già commentate.. si trovano in un commento in xorg

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelle righe sono già commentate.. si trovano in un commento in xorg

 

Scusa ero di fretta non avevo visto il #.

Sul mio powerbook di default non sono commentate se uso Xautoconfig.

----------

## f0llia

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Quelle righe sono già commentate.. si trovano in un commento in xorg 
> 
> Scusa ero di fretta non avevo visto il #.
> ...

 

Ma figurati  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

usando fglrxconfig invece di commentato c'e un sacco di roba  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

cmq credo che xorg.conf sia na bestia! funge enissmo,... credo che si dovrebbe usare sempre quello.

Xorg forza!!!!!!

xorgconf ROCKZ!!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## f0llia

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xorgconf ROCKZ!!!!!!!  

 

Se solo riuscissi a sistemarlo ......  :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Mmmm mi sembra tutto strano..

anche perche 1400x1050 è una risoluzione "regolare".

Sai cosa... puo essere che magari il refresh è settato troppo alto.

Tutti i monitor hanno capacità di refresh in base alla risoluzione. 

Per esempio il mio crt di casa fa 100 a 1024x768 a 1600x1200 ne fa 60. Se cerco di far andare a 1024x768 un refresh di 120 il monitor si spegne, mentre se alla stessa risoluzione cerco di impostare un refresh di 85 allora lo schermo va bene perche 85 non supera la sua capacità massima.

Forse hai sbagliato a settare il refresh. per cui quando tenti di farlo andare a 1400x1050 il refresh attualmente settato per questa frequenza è troppa alto.

Cosi il monitor va "out of sync" e percio il sistema ti da la risoluzione piu bassa che non va "out of sync".

Se non è questo non saprei proprio cosa puo essere...

----------

## f0llia

dove lo posso controllare e settare il refresh ?

----------

## f0llia

Adesso ho provato a levare la risoluzione 1024x768:

```

 Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

```

eppure resta ancora!! Se controllo dal menu di gnome "desktop --> Preferenze --> risoluzione dello schermo" resta ancora 1024x768 a 60 Hz ..e non è possibile cambiare nulla..

----------

## Apetrini

Puoi postare quello che ce sotto...

```

Section "Monitor"

```

----------

## f0llia

Eccolo:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 37.9

    VertRefresh 20 - 60

    Option "DPMS"

```

----------

## Peach

se cerchi bene troveresti che uno dei tool per generare le corrette stringe in xorg è proprio: 

```
# gtf
```

my 2 cent

----------

## f0llia

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se cerchi bene troveresti che uno dei tool per generare le corrette stringe in xorg è proprio: 
> 
> ```
> # gtf
> ```
> ...

 

 Perdonami ma non ho capito ..cosa devo fare?

----------

## Peach

```
# gtf --help
```

per il mio laptop mi è bastato mettere 

```
# gtf 1280 800 50
```

il risultato l'ho poi inserito nella sezione "Monitor" di xorg.conf e infine usata la risoluzione nella sezione "Screen"/"Display"

----------

## f0llia

Ho eseguito gtf:

```

 # gtf 1400 1050 60 -x

```

e come risultato ottengo:

```

 # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

  Modeline "1400x1050_60.00"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

```

Quindi il mio xorg.conf nella sezione "Monitor" sarà:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    Modeline "1400x1050_60.00"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

    Option "DPMS"

```

è ok ?

----------

## Peach

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> è ok ?

 

penso proprio di si... ora ti manca di usare il modeline che hai scelto e provare la conf...

----------

## f0llia

purtroppo non cambia assolutamente nulla.. sempre sta c...o di 1024x768..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'e altra roba che dovrei controllare/cambiare ?

----------

## Peach

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> purtroppo non cambia assolutamente nulla.. sempre sta c...o di 1024x768.. 
> 
> C'e altra roba che dovrei controllare/cambiare ?

 

se il tuo monitor la supporta mi pare strano... proverei cmq a testarla anche a 50 Hz oltre che ai soliti 60 che hai messo tu... per me era l'unico modo per fare funzionare x a questa risolzuione..

cmq ti posto le parti rilevanti del mio xorg.

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "X-Black TFT"

    HorizSync   29 - 49

    VertRefresh 0-60

# 1280x800 @ 50.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 41.20 kHz; pclk: 68.56 MHz

    Modeline "1280x800_50.00"  68.56  1280 1336 1472 1664  800 801 804 824  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection
```

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce 6200"

    Monitor     "X-Black TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

forse sarebbe più corretto usare il modeline specifico dato da gtf.... (quindi "1280x800_50.00" nel mio caso)

cmq controlla anche il log di xorg e vedi che cosa non gli piace della risoluzione che hai dato

----------

## f0llia

Il monitor dovrebbe supportarlo..le specifiche che ho postato all'inizio sono rilasciate dal produttore...quindi dovrebbero essere attendibili. (almeno spero)

Ti posto anche la mia parte interessata di xorg.conf:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    Modeline "1400x1050_60.00" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +VSync

    Option "DPMS"

```

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## f0llia

Xorg non dice molto quando lo avvio:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux nemesis 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 #5 SMP Mon Jul 11 10:29:53 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 July 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 12 12:29:44 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SESSION_MANAGER=local/nemesis:/tmp/.ICE-unix/29122

AUDIT: Tue Jul 12 12:29:49 2005: 29100 X: client 5 rejected from local host

(gnome-panel:29162): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `object->ref_count > 0' failed

```

Possibile che qui proprio non funzioni ??!

----------

## Peach

controlla in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

è l'unica per vedere le modalità selezionate e scartate.

----------

## f0llia

Ecco tutto il mio log di xorg:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux nemesis 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 #5 SMP Mon Jul 11 10:29:53 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 July 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 12 12:33:14 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,011d rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,011d rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1028,011d rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,16a6 card 1028,8126 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1217,7113 card 0001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1217,7113 card 0001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2561 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0040 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:1:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0040 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] rev 1, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf3ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x822d318

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, NONE"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66)" (Chipset = 0x4c66)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x011d)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-4

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type NONE

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: WHC3711120346           

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(WW) fglrx(0): Mode 1400x1050 is out of range.

Valid mode should be between 320x200-1024x768

(WW) fglrx(0): Mode 1280x1024 is out of range.

Valid mode should be between 320x200-1024x768

(WW) fglrx(0): Mode 1280x960 is out of range.

Valid mode should be between 320x200-1024x768

(II) fglrx(0): No valid mode specified, force to native mdoe

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000256

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "atiogl_a_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe8501000 (size=0x01aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe087c000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe087c000 to 0xb7d45000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11-gentoo-r11

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe4081000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,1281)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 505

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "dell101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "dell101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

AUDIT: Tue Jul 12 12:33:19 2005: 29233 X: client 5 rejected from local host

```

----------

## Apetrini

Azz  è proprio come pensavo..

```

(WW) fglrx(0): Mode 1400x1050 is out of range.

Valid mode should be between 320x200-1024x768

(WW) fglrx(0): Mode 1280x1024 is out of range.

Valid mode should be between 320x200-1024x768

(WW) fglrx(0): Mode 1280x960 is out of range.

Valid mode should be between 320x200-1024x768

(II) fglrx(0): No valid mode specified, force to native mdoe 

```

Dice che è "Out of Range", puo essere dovuto perche non riusciamo ad azzeccare i parametri corretti del refresh o perche effetivamente il monitor non supporta la risoluzione.

All'inizio dicevi che il tuo è un 14,1 come schermo ... sei sicuro che supporta 1400x1050 mi sembra abbastanza alta come risoluzione?

Ehm... mi dispiace dirtelo ma cercando in internet il tuo modella ha una risoluzione massima di 1024x768.

Per quanto riguarda la 1400x1050 quella si puo mettere ma è "opzionale".

Spulciando anche il sito della Dell, ho trovato il D610 e anche quello offre la risoluzione 1024x768 ma su richiesta anche la 1400x1050.

Su cnet invece mi sono letto un paio di recensioni sul tuo D600 e anche li la risoluzione massima è 1024x768.

Mi dispiace veramente tanto ma forse era una cosa opzionale che non hai acquistato.

----------

## f0llia

Mi sembra strano uff, anche perche avevo installato Fedora prima di mettere Gentoo e li al primo avvio di gnome mi impostava tutto..cambiavo il tipo di monitor e poi dal menù risoluzione mi dava tutte le varie possibilità di scelta.. Qui invece manco l'ombra!

----------

## secondae

io di monitor 14" da 1400 non ne ho mai visti.. il mio è un asus L3 15,1" e supporta 1400x1050.. qualche 15,4" wide di nuova generazione supporta 1400 o 1680, ma sono molto pochi..

----------

## f0llia

@secondae: se quadri un po in giro vedi che la possibilità di risoluzione SXGA+ c'e .

----------

## max_232

Ciao,

Ho avuto anch'io il tuo problema, e l'ho risolto così.

Imposta come segue

Sezione Monitor

	HorizSync		31.5-90

	VertRefresh	59-75

	Option		"DPMS"

Sezione Screen

	DefaultDepth	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		1

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		4

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		8

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		15

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		16

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		24

		Modes		"1400x1050"

----------

## f0llia

Purtroppo neanche cosi sono riuscito a risolvere ... credo che mi debba rasegnare!

@max_232: ma tu hai  il mio stesso modello di notebook ?

----------

## max_232

ciao, no, ho un aopen 1545 che ha però sempre 1400x1050 come risoluzione....

senti, io ti posto il mio xorg.conf magari ti può essere d'aiuto......

Ciao

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following commands as root:

#

#   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom

#   md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xorg//etc/X11/xorg.conf.md5sum

#   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

	FontPath	"unix/:7100"			# local font server

	# if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        # paths to defoma fonts

	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load	"bitmap"

	Load	"dbe"

	Load	"ddc"

	Load	"extmod"

	Load	"freetype"

	Load	"glx"

	Load	"int10"

	Load	"record"

	Load	"speedo"

	Load	"type1"

	Load	"v4l"

	Load	"vbe"

	Load	"xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"

	Driver		"keyboard"

	Option		"CoreKeyboard"

	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"

	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"

	Option		"XkbLayout"	"it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"

	Driver		"mouse"

	Option		"CorePointer"

	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"

	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"

	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"

	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go]"

	Driver		"nvidia"

	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"

	HorizSync	30-67

	VertRefresh	50-75

	Option		"DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier	"Default Screen"

	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go]"

	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"

	DefaultDepth	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		1

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		4

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		8

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		15

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		16

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		24

		Modes		"1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier	"Default Layout"

	Screen		"Default Screen"

	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"

	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode	0666

EndSection

# Section "Extensions"

#	Option "Composite" "Enable" 

#	Option "RENDER" "Enable"

# EndSection

----------

## f0llia

Ecco il mio:

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "dell101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5-90       

    VertRefresh 59-75

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

Depth 1 

Modes "1400x1050" 

EndSubSection 

SubSection "Display" 

Depth 4 

Modes "1400x1050" 

EndSubSection 

SubSection "Display" 

Depth 8 

Modes "1400x1050" 

EndSubSection 

SubSection "Display" 

Depth 15 

Modes "1400x1050" 

EndSubSection 

SubSection "Display" 

Depth 16 

Modes "1400x1050" 

EndSubSection 

SubSection "Display" 

Depth 24 

Modes "1400x1050"

#        Depth       24

#        Modes       "1400x1050"

#        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Eppure non funziona ancora nulla..

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao, 

forse è gia stato detto e mi è sfuggito... ma cmq ... prova a partire con una knoppix e se la risoluzione soddisfa di copi il file di configurazione. Se conn fedora funzionava... non hai per caso in giro un backuo di quel file do conf?

fat_penguin

----------

## f0llia

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> ...Se conn fedora funzionava... non hai per caso in giro un backuo di quel file do conf?
> 
> fat_penguin

  Purtroppo no..

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

il fatto che con un altra distro nel pannello ti dava altre risoluzioni non è detto che poi effetivamente le supportasse.

Guarda per fare la prova del 9 fai cosi: procurati un live cd tipo Suse è Knoppix e vedi che risoluzione ti permette di avere.

Perche secondo me è il portatile che non supporta....

----------

## xdarma

sinceramente non mi è chiaro perché commenti la Modeline con le frequnze per 1400x1050, se la commenti Xorg la ignorerà...

comunque io procederei così:

1) controllo che il bios non abbia settaggi esotici relativi alla risoluzione dello schermo

2) controllo che il range delle frequenze che indico in xorg.conf sia corretto

     - sfoglio il manuale

     - cerco nel web

     - faccio il boot con la Knoppix che durante l'autoconfigurazione identifica il monitor e mi segnala le frequenze predette

3) genero con gtf altre configurazioni tipo 1400x1050@50 o 1400x1050@75 e le DECOMMENTO in modo che almeno una sia all'interno

    del range delle frequenze accertate o corrisponda a una combinazione accettata dallo schermo

se nemmeno così riuscissi a raggiungere la benedetta 1400x1050...

proverei tutte le live-eval-distro e salverei su chiavetta usb le impostazioni corrette.

in bocca al lupo

ciao

xdarma

----------

